# sexing Azureus frogs



## bridawg8 (Dec 27, 2011)

hello, this is actually my first post on this forum but i have been a member for a while and have spent a lot of time reading information on here. I have grown to think of this forum as THE forum to go to for dart frog information. Because of this, i want to share some pictures of my two Azureus froggies in hopes to get a possible identification of their genders . They are approximately 17 months old and have been in the same viv sense i got them at approximately 3 months old. I spend a lot of time watching them (there just so cool) especially during feeding and have never seen any signs of aggression. If they go after the same fly they take turns letting the other get it then go for another which i find amusing and they never "scare" the other away. unfortunately i have not heard either call or seen any signs of courting. Can somebody give me an educated guess to their genders i would much appreciate it. 


First frog aka Big Spot






















Second frog aka Little Spot (Their actual names. I know how creative...)





















Thanks for any help.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that both are female. Just based on body shape and toe pads being small.

I'm definitely no expert, I'm sure others will chime in though.

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pictures could be a little better 

Looks like 2 females to me.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you ever tried playing a call to them? If they are both females then you may see a bit of aggression.

Check out the call recordings here:
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

I usually just stick an old earbud headphone into the tank and let it play on repeat for a bit


----------



## bridawg8 (Dec 27, 2011)

They where taken with a camera phone but if you knew the trial and error to just get those pictures to that quality you be laughing right now. I give props to those who have posted far better quality pictures... did not think it be a difficult process or perhaps its just me


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

See if you can get a picture of them together. Maybe toss them both into a cup and take a picture.


----------



## bridawg8 (Dec 27, 2011)

here is a few more with them together








































and some hopefully better toe pad shots


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Those look like males to me...healthy ones


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Those look male to me.


----------



## bridawg8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Two for females and two for males lol. Any one want to make my day and say one of each? Can I be picky and say I want Big Spot to be the male? All joking aside maybe this might help. I played a call repeating for a little while the other night (thank you carola1155 for the suggestion). They did not seem to pay attention for a little bit then, Big spot dashed across the tank faster then I ever seen "him" move before and hid for the rest of the time I played it. Little Spot seemed curious and kept moving around the tank almost in a "wheres is he?" way. I did not notice Little spot do anything to make Big spot "freak out" i think the call itself did that. Help any? Confused me more.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep playing it for a few minutes at a time here and there for a few days. See if they keep behaving the same way or if they start reacting differently to it.

Also, you don't have to play it very loud. They have a very soft call so really it should just be just barely loud enough for you to hear it outside the tank.

Personally, I think they both look female based on their shape.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is little spot noticeably larger than big spot?

Toe pads vary between frogs, males usually have larger ones...but, in every pair I've had or seen, the female was easily larger than the male (length and girth near the lower belly).


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have now idea what they are, I have the same problem. This may be a dumb question, but how do you get the Azure call from Mist King to play through the ear buds?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I use my phone to access the site and then play it from there.

You could also save the file and put it on an iPod or something too.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, for the idea, but I can't figure out how to save it. Any ideas?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

what browser are you using? You should be able to right-click it and just use save as.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am using Mozillla Firefox, but I can also use Internet Explorer. It says I can use save as on the image. it won't let me save the sound though.  What now?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

You can right click the link to the mp3 and save as. I don't think you can save it when the mp3 is already up.

Hopefully that works!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not using either of those browsers.... So I don't really know what to tell you.

When I click the little "speaker" link it opens up a media player in another page and then I'm able to save from there.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

That is what happens to me except it says I have to buy Quick Player. I was hoping there was another way.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

They really have more characteristics typical of being both females...


----------

